# Don't burn pine , pine burning thread .



## Fubar (Oct 24, 2015)

DON'T BURN PINE , i hear that a lot coupled with stop burning pine LOL , 
i burn a lot of beetle kill pine , most the time its standing dead perfectly seasoned , its free , people give it to me just to get rid of the trees , its not my preferred fire wood ,i actually prefer cedar and sourwood , but hey dry pine is better than wet oak or no wood at all , who else here burns pine ? your tips and tricks for burning pine ?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 24, 2015)

I burn pine just let it season first. It gets a bad rap because people burn it green and it will cause problems then.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 24, 2015)

I burned pine once... and I died.
*


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 24, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I burned pine once... and I died.
> *


why are you still here?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 24, 2015)

I barbecued with pine once, but the steak tasted like pinesol, so I spruced it up with some hickory.


----------



## square1 (Oct 24, 2015)

I only burn pine cut with 50:1 mixture.


----------



## djones (Oct 24, 2015)

I burn pine and other soft woods early in the season, Oct. thru Dec., switch to hard woods for Jan., Feb., and hopefully Mar., then back to pine to finish off the year. I too get a lot of it given to me, just have to pick it up, sometimes it's delivered. Free heat is never a bad thing.


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

I think we need to sticky that link that shows that seasoned pine actually puts out less creosote causing chemicals. I'm amazed at how foolish people are. I had a guy tell me birch bark also causes chimney fires.


----------



## Fred Wright (Oct 24, 2015)

True, the bad rep likely came from folks who didn't dry their pine firewood and suffered chimney fires as a result. Gum is another species with a similar poor rep.

A lot of people simply don't know any better.


----------



## GVS (Oct 24, 2015)

Fred Wright said:


> True, the bad rep likely came from folks who didn't dry their pine firewood and suffered chimney fires as a result. Gum is another species with a similar poor rep.
> 
> A lot of people simply don't know any better.


Beats burning snowballs and icecicles!


----------



## Del_ (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll be heating with Leyland Cypress for the next month or so.


----------



## fearofpavement (Oct 24, 2015)

I burn SYP in my workshop barrel stove quite often and haven't had any issues. There's an endless free supply of it here in the southeast but I don't know of anyone that heats with it in a home. It gets pushed in a brush pile and burned. One thing about my shop stove is that the pipe goes straight up and out the roof. No turns.


----------



## benp (Oct 24, 2015)

I love love love pine. We burn the snot out of swamp pine (Tamarac) and get a load delivered every year. 

Excellent to have as the bottom pieces first thing in the morning to get things going quick. 

And that sweet sweet pitch for that little extra punch.


----------



## Odog (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmmmm I burn pine, Doug fir, and spruce, because that's 99% of what we have. There's piss elm around and a little black locust and walnut, but most of that is hard to come by. I can goto the mountains and get a load of pine or I can got north of town a mile and cut a load of sage brush.... I'm pretty sure the pine is the better choice


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

benp said:


> I love love love pine. We burn the snot out of swamp pine (Tamarac) and get a load delivered every year.
> 
> Excellent to have as the bottom pieces first thing in the morning to get things going quick.
> 
> And that sweet sweet pitch for that little extra punch.


I have some Tamarack in the stacks to use as sauna wood this fall. Can't wait to light the stuff up!


----------



## gary courtney (Oct 24, 2015)

burn anything as long as it is dry


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 24, 2015)

Been burning nothing but pine so far this fall. When that clears out (or the weather turns cold) then I'll move on to my oak and good stuff.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

Fubar said:


> who else here burns pine ? your tips and tricks for burning pine ?


I burn pine...usually in the morning to get things going quick,/ on the weekends while I'm home to load the stove more often...
tips for burning pine? try lighting it on fire...with your preferred fire starting instrument...as fire usually helps when trying to burn pine...or anything


----------



## H-Ranch (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> I think we need to sticky that link that shows that seasoned pine actually puts out less creosote causing chemicals. I'm amazed at how foolish people are. I had a guy tell me birch bark also causes chimney fires.


If you do that word might get out that you CAN burn pine and nobody who is getting it for free wants that - people will start wanting black walnut price for their "highly valuable conifers". So let's just keep the secret between us.


----------



## fearofpavement (Oct 24, 2015)

Isn't it ironic that in the cold climes, conifers are the predominant wood and here in the south we have tons of oak, hickory, sweet gum, tupelo, and other stuff. We don't have near the cold that ya'll have up there but still go through a fair amount of wood... Speaking of wood, I moved a cord of wood to the woodshed area behind the house today. I usually have that filled by the middle of summer but I'm way behind. That's next years wood. I then chipped up a pile of brush about the size of a garage and I'm whupped.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 24, 2015)

benp said:


> I love love love pine. We burn the snot out of swamp pine (Tamarac) and get a load delivered every year.




Swamp pine and tamarack aren't the same tree. Tamarack is in the larch family, not pine.


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Swamp pine and tamarack aren't the same tree. Tamarack is in the larch family, not pine.


Swamp pine is a local name for tamarack.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Swamp pine is a local name for tamarack.



Never heard that before. Does actual swamp pine grow where you live as well? It's native to the southeast US.


----------



## LAH (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll burn 4 or 5 loads of white pine this year. Like they say, let it season.


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Never heard that before. Does actual swamp pine grow where you live as well? It's native to the southeast US.


No. Just tamarack. 

Our true evergreens are cedar, black and white spruce, balsam (fir), and Jack, Norway, and white pine.


----------



## benp (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> No. Just tamarack.
> 
> Our true evergreens are cedar, black and white spruce, balsam (fir), and Jack, Norway, and white pine.



It grows in the swamp/wet areas......swamp pine. 

There have been times where I go from cut, split, to stove in the same breath. And it is up in flames. 

When I go into the stove house after filling it with fresh cut/split Tamarac it REEKS of turpentine a day or two after.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 24, 2015)

Pine combined with well seasoned tires belts out the heat.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 24, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Pine combined with well seasoned tires belts out the heat.


then add a couple chunks of RR ties or telephone poles, for a nice long burn

last week I saw the power company just leave a bunch of new poles next to the road...looks like free firewood to me...and easy access...thinking about sticking a "free wood" sign on it, then start cutting it up


----------



## Fubar (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> I think we need to sticky that link that shows that seasoned pine actually puts out less creosote causing chemicals. I'm amazed at how foolish people are. I had a guy tell me birch bark also causes chimney fires.


yes, , a fresh load of pine on a creosoted up chimney will cause a flue fire instantly ,yes, seasoned pine produces less creosote than all of the hardwoods , but i find it dose burn a little dirtier by producing more carbon build up , but i have never had a creosote build up problem with it , i have burned it constant for about 4 years straight , where i live i know about two other people who burn pine , but that's good the more for the three of us who burn it . 



Fred Wright said:


> True, the bad rep likely came from folks who didn't dry their pine firewood and suffered chimney fires as a result. Gum is another species with a similar poor rep.
> 
> A lot of people simply don't know any better.


Gum, sycamore and everything else around here gets the burn as well , scrap lumber , saw mill slabs and chair factory chunks , everything but pressure treated , RR ties and telephone poles , about the only other thing i don't burn is willow cause it smells like the cat pissed on the stove .


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fubar said:


> everything else around here gets the burn as well , scrap lumber , saw mill slabs and chair factory chunks , everything but pressure treated , RR ties and telephone poles , about the only other thing i don't burn is willow


so tires are in the "to burn" pile at your house?


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone else notice how fast Styrofoam seasons?


----------



## Odog (Oct 25, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Anyone else notice how fast Styrofoam seasons?


It seasons even faster when you mix a little gas with it!


----------



## Fubar (Oct 25, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> so tires are in the "to burn" pile at your house?


they didn't have any tires at the dump the last time i went , so i am going to be hard up when this global warming kicks in an i need those extra BTU's .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2015)

Green pine cut 1/2" too long to fit in the stove gives out the most heat, because you are always hot under the collar.


----------



## babybart (Oct 25, 2015)

H-Ranch said:


> If you do that word might get out that you CAN burn pine and nobody who is getting it for free wants that - people will start wanting black walnut price for their "highly valuable conifers". So let's just keep the secret between us.




I didn't burn pine until I joined this site. Now I burn white pine instead of pushing down into the dump pit, wish I could have those wasted btus back ...


----------



## zogger (Oct 25, 2015)

If I have to touch it, it goes in the stacks. Been doing that since day one heating with wood. Just get pine split well and stacked airy to stop ants moving in.


----------



## benp (Oct 25, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Isn't it* ironic *that in the cold climes, conifers are the predominant wood and here in the south we have tons of oak, hickory, sweet gum, tupelo, and other stuff. We don't have near the cold that ya'll have up there but still go through a fair amount of wood... Speaking of wood, I moved a cord of wood to the woodshed area behind the house today. I usually have that filled by the middle of summer but I'm way behind. That's next years wood. I then chipped up a pile of brush about the size of a garage and I'm whupped.



You left out Hedge Apple and I believe atrocious is a word that fits better.  

I can't crab too much. I am at my girlfriend's place 1.5 hours south and they are surrounded by oaks, although that benefits me none. lol 



Odog said:


> It seasons even faster when you mix a little gas with it!



Especially when aged in a glass bottle with a rag hanging out the top.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 25, 2015)

Delivered to the big city here, pine and spruce goes for 300/crd, and the customer has to split it themselves.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 25, 2015)

what you say is a fair "seasoning time" for southern yellow pine? We have an abundance of hardwoods here but I do run into a lot of pine and was always told to "stay away" or you will pay the price. Never did find out exactly what the price was but I think they were referring to a chimney/flue fire. 


Thanks


----------



## zogger (Oct 25, 2015)

Zeus103363 said:


> what you say is a fair "seasoning time" for southern yellow pine? We have an abundance of hardwoods here but I do run into a lot of pine and was always told to "stay away" or you will pay the price. Never did find out exactly what the price was but I think they were referring to a chimney/flue fire.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Get the bark off and split and stacked loose and airy, one year. Dork around and leave the bark on, it stays wet a long time, plus ants. Pine is pretty dang juicy, so do all you can to get it to dry. Once dried, it is most excellent firewood. Doesn't last as long burning as premium hardwoods, but still it throws heat well.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 25, 2015)

If it dry, and fits in the stove, it gets burned at my place. 

Another good source of BTU's around my place are deer bones and raccoon carcuses after the trappers skin them. Smells like a barbeque around here in the winter.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 25, 2015)

svk said:


> Swamp pine is a local name for tamarack.



Odd, out here the real Tamarack/Larch grows on hillsides amd usually fairly high altitude, well above any wet lands.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fubar said:


> yes, , a fresh load of pine on a creosoted up chimney will cause a flue fire instantly ,yes, seasoned pine produces less creosote than all of the hardwoods , but i find it dose burn a little dirtier by producing more carbon build up , but i have never had a creosote build up problem with it , i have burned it constant for about 4 years straight , where i live i know about two other people who burn pine , but that's good the more for the three of us who burn it .
> 
> 
> Gum, sycamore and everything else around here gets the burn as well , scrap lumber , saw mill slabs and chair factory chunks , everything but pressure treated , RR ties and telephone poles , about the only other thing i don't burn is willow cause it smells like the cat pissed on the stove .



Must be a diffent willow than out here. Ours has a fairly sweet smell and is used for barbecue.

Harry K


----------



## flotek (Oct 25, 2015)

I get cut slabs of hemlock at a local Amish sawmill for practically nothing ( 15 bucks a pickup or trailer load) I like it in the fall and spring but it must be thouroghly seasoned . The. Down side is it leaves a lot of ash and doesn't coal up well like hardwoods do . The benefits are are fast hot fires that are great for taking chill off the house in the morning or relights another thing I like about burning hemlock is the wonderful smoke smell it generates.. man there is nothing like that strong "piney "smoke in the cool air of the autumn -gets me pumped for the holidays and burning season


----------



## H-Ranch (Oct 25, 2015)

H-Ranch said:


> If you do that word might get out that you CAN burn pine and nobody who is getting it for free wants that - people will start wanting black walnut price for their "highly valuable conifers".





Gypo Logger said:


> Delivered to the big city here, pine and spruce goes for 300/crd, and the customer has to split it themselves.


Oh man! It's starting to happen already!!!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been burning pine over twenty years and mostly heat my house with it. Sweep the chimney every two years no problems. The coaling properties are perfect for the little stove I run. No complaints here hardwood wouldn't work . It would coal up the little stove to the point you couldn't load anymore wood in. but I do use a little when I leave the house for a few hours. Conifers is what we have most of out here.


----------



## CR888 (Oct 25, 2015)

It sure smells nice when you noodle it!!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 25, 2015)

tires don't allow this to happen!


----------



## benp (Oct 25, 2015)

turnkey4099 said:


> Odd, out here the real Tamarack/Larch grows on hillsides amd usually fairly high altitude, well above any wet lands.
> 
> Harry K



Swamp pine for us northern flatlanders.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeaaa, I burn some pine,






I have no problem with it at all!

SR


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 25, 2015)

Odog said:


> It seasons even faster when you mix a little gas with it!



You should try some diesel.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 25, 2015)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> tires don't allow this to happen!


burn season wood and dont leave the dampner shut otherwise risk a chimney fire.


----------



## Odog (Oct 26, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> You should try some diesel.


I gotta try that!!!


----------



## Fubar (Oct 26, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yeaaa, I burn some pine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you have been into the sawmill slabs as well .


----------



## Fubar (Oct 26, 2015)

turnkey4099 said:


> Must be a diffent willow than out here. Ours has a fairly sweet smell and is used for barbecue.
> 
> Harry K


i am not sure what willow it is , maybe weeping willow ? but it stinks up the house with a terrible urine like smell .


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 26, 2015)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> tires don't allow this to happen!



Dayum!!!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fubar said:


> i am not sure what willow it is , maybe weeping willow ? but it stinks up the house with a terrible urine like smell .



I don't get any smell off anything I burn unless some smoke escapes when I open the firbox door. One shouldn't get any if it is a proper installation....well, other than some coming in an open door or window.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yeaaa, I burn some pine,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be some odd growing conditions that produced that one chunk with they chevrons on it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 26, 2015)

turnkey4099 said:


> Must be some odd growing conditions that produced that one chunk with they chevrons on it.


VERY high BTUs that chunk is!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 26, 2015)

turnkey4099 said:


> Must be some odd growing conditions that produced that one chunk with they chevrons on it.



I had to replace that "one chunk", it was just under $500.00 installed! SO, won't be burning too many of them!! lol

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 26, 2015)

CR888 said:


> It sure smells nice when you noodle it!!



It sure smells NICE when you build your deer blind out of it too!!







SR


----------



## square1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> It sure smells NICE when you build your deer blind out of it too!!
> SR


We'll put that in the "Don't Burn Pine" group


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I had to replace that "one chunk", it was just under $500.00 installed! SO, won't be burning too many of them!! lol
> 
> SR


So you do have at least one then...  unless you already turned it into a sand box for the kiddies (and/or the kitties )


----------



## Lander (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm an idiot and failed to get wood for this winter. I have 3 cords of oak, but it is green. So, I went to a local tree guy and cleaned up his stack of "trash." I got a few cords of white pine, and a cord of mixed hard wood. I'll be burning a lot of pine this year.


----------



## dancan (Oct 26, 2015)

benp said:


> Swamp pine for us northern flatlanders.



Sorry Benp , up here a little further North we call then , Tamarack ,Hackmatack or Larch .
But , I do like the term Swamp pine , it's rot resistant and has a good btu value 
I'd sure cut and burn it if I was in a stand of it .


----------



## benp (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree Dan. Most here call it Tamarack and I have only heard a handful call it swamp pine. 

It's a pretty popular firewood and we usually get a delivery of it every other year.

Eta- the reason why I said "swamp pine for us flatlanders" is because that's where it grows here. 

That was just a picture from the inter webs but could very well be from anywhere around here.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 26, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> So you do have at least one then...  unless you already turned it into a sand box for the kiddies (and/or the kitties )



To tell the truth, I was so sick about it, (it was my fault) I put it out back and haven't looked at it since!!

SR


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 27, 2015)

dancan said:


> Sorry Benp , up here a little further North we call then , Tamarack ,Hackmatack or Larch .
> But , I do like the term Swamp pine , it's rot resistant and has a good btu value
> I'd sure cut and burn it if I was in a stand of it .


 
I came up with my own word for it - hackytack. Got some in my stacks to burn this winter from some cleaning up of a field edge last year, along with some supremely knotty pasture spruce. My stacks are a real dogs breakfast - long as it's dry, it's BTUs.


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> It sure smells NICE when you build your deer blind out of it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the combination of scrounged and new lumber, it looks like everything I build.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 27, 2015)

svk said:


> I love the combination of scrounged and new lumber, it looks like everything I build.



Nearly the whole thing, is built out of lumber I just milled, out of storm damaged tree's, from here on my place. AND, it's coming along quite nicely...






Yes, there's still plenty of work to do on it, but it's usable right now...

SR


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Nearly the whole thing, is built out of lumber I just milled, out of storm damaged tree's, from here on my place. AND, it's coming along quite nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice work! I work at a sawmill and I am impressed with your work! Did you dry any of that lumber or is it still green?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 27, 2015)

Zeus103363 said:


> Very nice work! I work at a sawmill and I am impressed with your work! Did you dry any of that lumber or is it still green?



Thanks Zeus,

All of the lumber is right off the mill, but the logs were from two yr. old storm damaged tree's, so some drying had taken place.....no matter, I allowed for shrinkage...

Thanks again,

SR


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 27, 2015)

Burnin a load of pine right now as I type this...hope my chimney is still here in the morning!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I barbecued with pine once, but the steak tasted like pinesol, so I spruced it up with some hickory.



I am just curious. . . did you review this one liner prior to posting it or did you just go for it and hit the reply button? ? ? Because I was / am hearing crickets right now? Have I missed something in the delivery?  lol


----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 28, 2015)

gary courtney said:


> burn anything as long as it is dry


That is not true. . . at night or when snowing heavy or there are very strong winds I burn chunks of wet tires and Styrofoam. . .the best are Michelin and it seems that the foam from these new fangled flat screen tv's buy best.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 28, 2015)

WoodTick007 said:


> I am just curious. . . did you review this one liner prior to posting it or did you just go for it and hit the reply button? ? ? Because I was / am hearing crickets right now? Have I missed something in the delivery?  lol


There was some plagiarism in the one liner, being the pinsol. Lol
Pine being on the minority list of the totem pole is a fine wood to burn.
There is little or no evidence that pine causes more creosote than other species.
Although less discerning hillbillies who burn pine seldom if ever clean their chimneys, hence the bad wrap that conifers get.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 28, 2015)

turnkey4099 said:


> *Odd, out here the real Tamarack/Larch grows on hillsides amd usually fairly high altitude, well above any wet lands.*





benp said:


> *Swamp pine for us northern flatlanders.*





dancan said:


> *Sorry Benp , up here a little further North we call then , Tamarack ,Hackmatack or Larch .*





benp said:


> *I agree Dan. Most here call it Tamarack and I have only heard a handful call it swamp pine.*


*LOL*
Regional "slang" names make for confusion...

What turnkey is talkin' 'bout and calling "real Tamarack/Larch" is the Western Larch (_Larix occidentalis_)... it is a "real" Larch, it ain't the "real" Tamarack (but it may be nicknamed that locally). The word Tamarack is an Algonquian Indian word meaning "snowshoe wood", or something close to that... and there weren't no Algonquian Indians in the western United States so it's near impossible to claim the "real" Tamarack grows there when considering the word's origin.

What dancan is talkin' 'bout, and benp is callin' Swamp Pine, is the Eastern Larch (_Larix laricina_)... it is the "real" Tamarack and grows mostly in swampy areas. It is fairly wide-spread in Canada, but the only place you'll find the "real" Tamarack (Eastern Larch) growing in the United States is in the Great Lakes region and far northeast... Northern Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan, New York and on up into Maine.

Now the "real" Swamp Pine (_Pinus elliottii_), also called the Slash Pine, grows in the far southeast United States... like Florida far southeast.

Hey... just straitening out the confusion... b'cause I can 
*


----------



## dancan (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks Spidey , always nice to learn new things , most people don't know how much the Indian names have influenced the name of stuff and places here in North America .
I like the name swamp pine though , I think I'm gonna use it often "Nah , you don't want that tree , it's just swamp pine , causes chimney fires you know ...."


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2015)

It's been months since we've had a real WS explanation like that. Welcome back man!


----------



## hamish (Oct 28, 2015)

I burn loads of Eastern White Pine, gotta clean up them slabs somehow, so I convert then to btus for off season burning and on the chip burner for off season water heating.

I recently torn down a 100+ year old barn made of cedar, been burning that for the past few weeks, funny to get a 4 hr burn out of a piece of cedar!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 28, 2015)

i burn pallets!


----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 29, 2015)

My land has a mess of standing dead white pine, some of it sizeable. I dropped one, cut a few rounds and split it out to 19% on the MM. It also has a good stand of living pine too. I haven't brought myself to process too much of it since I was working on building stacks of hardwood. I know its a good wood, but I just need to find the time to start getting it cut and split out. I figure worse comes to worse, I can sell it on craigslist by the truckload as camp wood. Right now I have been working on every dead Ash, these sticks of what I think is hard maple that is also dead and de-barked, and fallen Red oak that is dead and dry.

Enough of my ramble, I had a thought and wandered off it quick without remembering the actual point I was going to make....


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 29, 2015)

hamish said:


> I burn loads of Eastern White Pine, gotta clean up them slabs somehow, so I convert then to btus for off season burning and on the chip burner for off season water heating.
> 
> I recently torn down a 100+ year old barn made of cedar, been burning that for the past few weeks, funny to get a 4 hr burn out of a piece of cedar!



Amen to that! I removed 4 of them I had planted some 30 years ago (growing up into power line), had some good sized trunks. Figured it would burn about like gasoline. Nope, burned like a good hardwood.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 29, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> *LOL*
> Regional "slang" names make for confusion...
> 
> What turnkey is talkin' 'bout and calling "real Tamarack/Larch" is the Western Larch (_Larix occidentalis_)... it is a "real" Larch, it ain't the "real" Tamarack (but it may be nicknamed that locally). The word Tamarack is an Algonquian Indian word meaning "snowshoe wood", or something close to that... and there weren't no Algonquian Indians in the western United States so it's near impossible to claim the "real" Tamarack grows there when considering the word's origin.
> ...



Thanks for that!!


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 29, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I barbecued with pine once, but the steak tasted like pinesol, so I spruced it up with some hickory.


I moved a small stack of pine into the garage to keep it dry ahead of the remnants of hurricane Patricia that blew through here the last couple days. Now the garage smells like somebody has cleaned it with Pinesol...or dropped off a load of Pine lumber...I like it


----------



## benp (Oct 30, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> I moved a small stack of pine into the garage to keep it dry ahead of the remnants of hurricane Patricia that blew through here the last couple days. Now the garage smells like somebody has cleaned it with Pinesol...or dropped off a load of Pine lumber...I like it



I agree. 

I also like that clean, although sometimes extremely strong smell that occupies the stove house after I load it with fresh cut/split tamarack.


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 30, 2015)

I burn pine. I burn it hot and usually only dampen down 1/2 way. But usually run wot. Puts out good early season heat. I usually season only for a few months. But I burn it hot so no problems here.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 30, 2015)

nomad_archer said:


> usually only dampen down 1/2 way. But usually run wot


usually/usually huh? ok


----------



## nomad_archer (Oct 30, 2015)

Touche. I run wide open 90% of the time. If I do dampen it down it is no more than 1/2 way.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 30, 2015)

I just cleaned up some dead locust that had fallen. I usually leave that for my emergency standing dry wood if I run out late season, but when they fall I cut them.

Anyhow back to burning, I brought in about 4 wheel barrow loads of thumb sized locust sticks that I'm burning as I type. I cut them with the electric saw as I feed them in the stove.


----------



## madjoe (Nov 4, 2015)

Sometimes I mix green pine with something like seasoned maple or something. Works good.


----------



## Marc (Nov 4, 2015)

My shoulder season wood is black cherry and elm. Yes. I am spoiled and I will readily admit it.


----------



## madjoe (Nov 4, 2015)

Marc said:


> My shoulder season wood is black cherry and elm. Yes. I am spoiled and I will readily admit it.


Cherry is some dang good stuff. I've got a little bit in my pile still to burn.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, I buzzed up close to a cord of pine slab wood a couple days ago,







and it's all headed to my basement wood burning furnace to make heat, I've never heard my stove complain even one time, because pine was going in it!

AND "I" don't have any complaints either!

SR


----------



## dancan (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Benp , I think my swamp pine is sick , needles all yellow , maybe I should go cut it down ??






Yup , "Hey mister , your swamp pine is sick , let me cut that for you ..."


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 15, 2015)

I got an request to post an updated pict. of my deer blind here, here's the latest pict of it,






I'll do a bit more on it next spring...

SR


----------

